# Couch to 5k course



## Grannylorraine (Mar 14, 2018)

I used to run regularly, never managed more than a 10k, but have not run in nearly 10 years.  Anyway I have just signed myself up to a 9 week couch to 5k programme that the local running club advertised.  They said this is a course for unfit people, so I think I could as that.  Any way booked my first 4 sessions as they are running 2 sessions a week, so we only have to do 1 session each week on our own.  I am hoping that I can buddy up with someone on the estate where I live and do a third session with others.  Even better the meeting place is 5 mins walk from my house so need need to get into the car to drive there.  Also booked in for my first ever yoga class tomorrow evening, I am hoping that I will take to that and as I get fitter instead of the short drive to the venue that I can cycle to or walk to that as it is only about a 15 min away from my house.  

Wish me luck everyone with my wanted to get fit at 55.  But after losing a colleague last week to a heart attack at 43, it has really woken me up to the fact that it could be me if I don't change.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 14, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## Zillah (Mar 14, 2018)

Go girl!


----------



## grainger (Mar 14, 2018)

Go for it! Good on you. Hope you enjoy yoga, I love it and wouldn’t be without it now. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Flower (Mar 14, 2018)

Go for it @Grannylorraine, it's an excellent thing to do  I spoke to someone yesterday who has done this course and is now running regularly when she hadn't run for years. Good luck


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 14, 2018)

Great stuff Lorraine.  Keep us updated on here and let us how you're getting on and hopefully it will help keep you motivated.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 14, 2018)

Good luck with it. I was 54 when I was diagnosed and a little unfit but not in too bad shape. I started cycling first so that I had built up a little fitness before I started running. I started with the 5k parkruns, I made it round on my first attempt but had an attack of cramp right at the end and had to hop over the finish line.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2018)

Good 4u !   Good luck


----------



## AndBreathe (Mar 15, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I used to run regularly, never managed more than a 10k, but have not run in nearly 10 years.  Anyway I have just signed myself up to a 9 week couch to 5k programme that the local running club advertised.  They said this is a course for unfit people, so I think I could as that.  Any way booked my first 4 sessions as they are running 2 sessions a week, so we only have to do 1 session each week on our own.  I am hoping that I can buddy up with someone on the estate where I live and do a third session with others.  Even better the meeting place is 5 mins walk from my house so need need to get into the car to drive there.  Also booked in for my first ever yoga class tomorrow evening, I am hoping that I will take to that and as I get fitter instead of the short drive to the venue that I can cycle to or walk to that as it is only about a 15 min away from my house.
> 
> Wish me luck everyone with my wanted to get fit at 55.  But after losing a colleague last week to a heart attack at 43, it has really woken me up to the fact that it could be me if I don't change.



Fabulously Fit at Fifty Five has a bit of a ring to it.  Good luck!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 21, 2018)

Just done my first session. Was with the slowest group but I got round the 2.5 mile course


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 21, 2018)

Well done Lorraine ~ slowest group or not you made the effort ~ and the more sessions you do, the more it will become second nature 2.5 miles is not to be sniffed at. Please keep us updated, we're all behind you hun x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 21, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Well done Lorraine ~ slowest group or not you made the effort ~ and the more sessions you do, the more it will become second nature 2.5 miles is not to be sniffed at. Please keep us updated, we're all behind you hun x


Thank you


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Just done my first session. Was with the slowest group but I got round the 2.5 mile course



Well done Lorraine!


----------



## Dave W (Mar 21, 2018)

Well done. Every single step is a step forward as far as health is concerned.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you all, my legs ache a little bit this morning, but I must have been very tense and hunched up as I had terrible aching, pain in my shoulders, so must remember for Saturday's session to relax my shoulders and not hunch up.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 22, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you all, my legs ache a little bit this morning, but I must have been very tense and hunched up as I had terrible aching, pain in my shoulders, so must remember for Saturday's session to relax my shoulders and not hunch up.


You did good Lorraine, well done. I would suggest tho that you do some warming up exercises beforehand Lorraine to loosen your muscles ~ and warming down after your run so your muscles don't cramp ~ maybe @Chris Hobson and/or @Matt Cycle could advise you by giving you a few helpful exercises and other tips coz their really kind guys in that respect


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 22, 2018)

wirralass said:


> You did good Lorraine, well done. I would suggest tho that you do some warming up exercises beforehand Lorraine to loosen your muscles ~ and warming down after your run so your muscles don't cramp ~ maybe @Chris Hobson and/or @Matt Cycle could advise you by giving you a few helpful exercises and other tips coz their really kind guys in that respect


Thank you good idea,  we did do stretches etc at the end for legs, so I will see if the guys can recommend anything for the arms,  on Saturday I am doing a session with a group leader so she said she will help with correcting my posture, so I will let you know how I get on.  Although I stuck some of hubby's Volterol on and took 2 co-codemol at 6am and it has been fine since then.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm rubbish at doing at any sort of warming up and usually just set off and don't warm down either when I'm back.  Not ideal I know.  I agree it could be your posture and it's good the group leader will help with this.  I have noticed if I feel cold i.e. not got the correct clothing on then my back and arms can ache a bit from being in the same position on the bike and feeling the cold.

There are some post run stretching exercises shown here (possibly some of the ones you did) and although not arm specific it does include one for the lower back and use of the arms feature in most of them.

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/how-to-stretch-after-a-run.aspx


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 22, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Just done my first session. Was with the slowest group but I got round the 2.5 mile course


Keep up the good work Lorraine, you did really well on your first run ~ given time you'll be running in the faster group
 
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 23, 2018)

One of the group leaders is taking me out on a one to one session tomorrow, which is really kind of her to do this, thanks for the link Matt I will have a look at that as well.  I am quite excited about this and as I moved to a new area last year, I am also meeting new people through this.  I only moved 1/2hr drive from where I lived before, but having lived in the same town since birth to 54, it is strange not to run into people I know all the time.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 24, 2018)

Second session went well. Leader kept an eye on my posture and I actually felt more relaxed this time, despite finding it challenging I really enjoyed it


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Second session went well. Leader kept an eye on my posture and I actually felt more relaxed this time, despite finding it challenging I really enjoyed it


Great to hear Lorraine!  It will get easier!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Mar 31, 2018)

Had a fantastic session today was absolutely buzzing when I got home,  so full of energy and so high I am annoying hubby by talking too much.


----------



## Heath o (Mar 31, 2018)

Good on you granny lorraine I used to love running thought nothing of running 7/8 mile each night can't run more than 200 m now,  keep it up


----------



## Heath o (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope you keeping up with the jogging Grannylorraine it will do you good


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 3, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Hope you keeping up with the jogging Grannylorraine it will do you good


Yes went out Monday morning. Missed by bank holiday lie in.  Next session us tomorrow evening.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 3, 2018)

That's good to hear hopefully see a new you in 12 months time keep it up


----------



## Zillah (Apr 11, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Second session went well. Leader kept an eye on my posture and I actually felt more relaxed this time, despite finding it challenging I really enjoyed it


You are my inspiration for getting off my lardy arse and getting on my bike again


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 11, 2018)

Zillah said:


> You are my inspiration for getting off my lardy arse and getting on my bike again


Thank you,  I must get cycling again as I used to do that many years ago.  There are a number of cycle paths near where I live so no need for me to cycle on the roads.  But good luck with getting out there.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 12, 2018)

Still sticking to this.  Have been told by next Friday (20th) we will be running 20mins non stop.  At the speed I run that will not actually be very far (lol)


----------



## Zillah (Apr 12, 2018)

Crikey the only way I could run Twenty minutes none stop was if something nasty was chasing after me ......... like a large corned beef monster (urgh)


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 12, 2018)

That's great Lorraine, well done. I lost my confidence a bit running last year, but reading your thread has made me start again. Downloaded an app and have michael Johnson encouraging me. However hard it is, the feeling you get each time you reach a new goal, however small, is great isn't it....sounds like you've really caught the running bug, it's quite addictive. Looking forward to reading your updates!


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Zillah said:


> Crikey the only way I could run Twenty minutes none stop was if something nasty was chasing after me ......... like a large corned beef monster (urgh)



That's a very specific type of monster Zillah?!


----------



## Zillah (Apr 12, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> That's a very specific type of monster Zillah?!


I have a limited imagination- plus was trying to think of a food that I wouldn't consume.....it left me with corned beef--double urgh


----------



## Heath o (Apr 12, 2018)

Zillah said:


> I have a limited imagination- plus was trying to think of a food that I wouldn't consume.....it left me with corned beef--double urgh


Can't be as bad as avocado and olives they are the worst


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Can't be as bad as avocado and olives they are the worst


Whoa! I'm right there with you @Heath o !  Devil food! Pears that aren't pears and grapes that aren't grapes! Yuck!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Still sticking to this.  Have been told by next Friday (20th) we will be running 20mins non stop.  At the speed I run that will not actually be very far (lol)


Just to get back on topic  - well done for sticking with it Lorraine  I've been a runner for 36 years now and it is so good for your general health and feelings of well-being  You will make it to that 5k before you know it, doesn't matter how long it takes you, it's a huge achievement that most of the population will never manage  Keep up the good work


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Just to get back on topic  - well done for sticking with it Lorraine  I've been a runner for 36 years now and it is so good for your general health and feelings of well-being  You will make it to that 5k before you know it, doesn't matter how long it takes you, it's a huge achievement that most of the population will never manage  Keep up the good work


I have signed up to Parkrun and want to do that in memory of Copepod. I have also met a lovely group of ladies which is an added bonus.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 13, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> I have signed up to Parkrun and want to do that in memory of Copepod. I have also met a lovely group of ladies which is an added bonus.


She would be so proud of you  I imagine the group of you are a great encouragement to each other


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 13, 2018)

Northerner said:


> She would be so proud of you  I imagine the group of you are a great encouragement to each other


Yes they certainly are.  I am meeting one of the ladies this evening for a run as I can make my usual Saturday morning session due to my retinopathy scan/test and eye test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 15, 2018)

First time I had to go out on my own as I can't make the group session tomorrow. Much prefer being in the group, but made myself do it after making loads of excuses not to go out earlier.  Was very slow especially as the start of the run was uphill but managed to keep jogging for 21 minutes then had a lovely stretch when I got home.  I think it could more easily be described as slogging rather than jogging today.


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 15, 2018)

Brilliant! Well done. Bet you're feeling good!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> First time I had to go out on my own as I can't make the group session tomorrow. Much prefer being in the group, but made myself do it after making loads of excuses not to go out earlier.  Was very slow especially as the start of the run was uphill but managed to keep jogging for 21 minutes then had a lovely stretch when I got home.  I think it could more easily be described as slogging rather than jogging today.


You did it though Lorraine, well done  As I've said before, I've been running for many years but I still find it hard taking that first step out of the door!  That may never leave you, but you will certainly start to enjoy the run more if you stick with it


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 15, 2018)

Well done Lorraine.   Good work!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2018)

Very well done, Lorraine, proud of you ~ keep up the good work.x


----------



## KayC (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Lorraine, you're such a big inspiration, now I will put on my trainers and get out for a run !   Like yourself, I used to run a 10K but I will have to start from couch to 5K.  Oh wait a minute....my running path is still icy and slippery.......I may have to wait a week or two until proper spring comes.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes do it.  We are using the one you app. I will be jogging again this evening.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 21, 2018)

Went out tonight with the ladies and we managed a 32 minute run. Was really pleased with the progress we have made. 5 weeks ago on a cold March night we all struggled to run for 1 minute.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 21, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went out tonight with the ladies and we managed a 32 minute run. Was really pleased with the progress we have made. 5 weeks ago on a cold March night we all struggled to run for 1 minute.



Well done.   Lovely weather for it as well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 21, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Went out tonight with the ladies and we managed a 32 minute run. Was really pleased with the progress we have made. 5 weeks ago on a cold March night we all struggled to run for 1 minute.


Good for you Lorraine ~ before you know it you'll be jogging your first 20K then there'll be no stopping you
WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 28, 2018)

Still doing this. Run today was for 25min with no walking after the warm up.  Only three more weeks of this course left to do.  But our group are going to carry on meeting up for regulate runs.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Still doing this. Run today was for 25min with no walking after the warm up.  Only three more weeks of this course left to do.  But our group are going to carry on meeting up for regulate runs.


Well done for being positive


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Still doing this. Run today was for 25min with no walking after the warm up.  Only three more weeks of this course left to do.  But our group are going to carry on meeting up for regulate runs.


Well done Lorraine, you're really improving quickly on this!  I'm glad you and your group have decided to continue  Will you hope to achieve the 5k by the end of it, and will there be a special event?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 28, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Well done Lorraine, you're really improving quickly on this!  I'm glad you and your group have decided to continue  Will you hope to achieve the 5k by the end of it, and will there be a special event?


Hoping to do a race for life which I do most years but usually walk. Then the Southend 10k in October for the children's hospice


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 29, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Still doing this. Run today was for 25min with no walking after the warm up.  Only three more weeks of this course left to do.  But our group are going to carry on meeting up for regulate runs.


Great to see you're still running Lorraine and good idea to continue with the other ladies after your course finishes You're hooked now arent you?! Hopefully better weather is just around the corner which will encourage you to continue with your runs. Go girl go!! You're an inspiration.
WL


----------



## Heath o (May 8, 2018)

I started mine today lorraine it wasn't easy had my back pack on as well didn't finish it tho otherwise would have had to do the rest round the shopping centre looking like a robber,will have to try again,xx


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2018)

Including 8 mins walking as warm up and cool down we managed to do the 5k distance this morning.  We did have to run for 38 mins but so chuffed with my progress that 7 weeks ago I struggled to. Run for 1 minute.


----------



## Heath o (May 12, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Including 8 mins walking as warm up and cool down we managed to do the 5k distance this morning.  We did have to run for 38 mins but so chuffed with my progress that 7 weeks ago I struggled to. Run for 1 minute.


Well done lorraine you have achieved so much in the last 7 weeks you and your partner should be so proud that you completed it,I find running hard now, I can work at full speed all day long,spend hours in a gym,walk for miles,but running is a different ball game altogether,x


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 12, 2018)

Heath o said:


> Well done lorraine you have achieved so much in the last 7 weeks you and your partner should be so proud that you completed it,I find running hard now, I can work at full speed all day long,spend hours in a gym,walk for miles,but running is a different ball game altogether,x


Thank you, you are also achieving a lot. I joined a gym a year ago and hardly went as I go so bored and didn't push myself.


----------



## Heath o (May 12, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, you are also achieving a lot. I joined a gym a year ago and hardly went as I go so bored and didn't push myself.


I always push myself but I get bored after couple hours,x


----------

